# Τα ρεάλια, ρεάλια, ρεάλια;



## Palavra (Jul 31, 2008)

Απορία γλωσσικής φύσης: το εθνικό νόμισμα της Βραζιλίας πώς το λέμε στα ελληνικά; Ρεάλι ή ρεάλ; 
Πολλοί ιστότοποι έχουν επιλέξει το παμπόνηρο real για να ξεμπερδέψουν.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brazilian_real 

Φτηνό, πολύ φτηνό! 40 λεφτούλια του Ευρώ. Τόσο που οι βραζιλιάνικες παραλίες μοιάζουν να σου γνέφουν από την άλλη πλευρά του Ατλαντικού.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 31, 2008)

Σύμφωνα με αυτούς που πουλάνε και αγοράζουν συνάλλαγμα, είναι ρεάλ Βραζιλίας.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 31, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Φτηνό, πολύ φτηνό! 40 λεφτούλια του Ευρώ. Τόσο που οι βραζιλιάνικες παραλίες μοιάζουν να σου γνέφουν από την άλλη πλευρά του Ατλαντικού.



Λες; Ή μήπως είναι το Ευρώ πανάκριβο; 

Κοπακαμπάνα σου έρχομαι... :)


----------



## Palavra (Jul 31, 2008)

Άσε, μεταφράζω για εταιρείες και σκέφτομαι καϊπιρίνιες


----------



## nickel (Jul 31, 2008)

*Ρεάλ* και σύμφωνα με την Τράπεζα της Ελλάδος.



Χ
*ΩΡΑ|ΚΩΔ. ΧΩΡΑΣ|ΝΟΜΙΣΜΑ|ΚΩΔ.ΝΟΜΙΣΜΑΤΟΣ*

ΑΓΙΑ ΕΔΡΑ (ΒΑΤΙΚΑΝΟ)|VA|Ευρώ|EUR
ΑΓΙΑ ΕΛΕΝΗ|SH|Λίρα|SHP
ΑΓΙΑ ΛΟΥΚΙΑ|LC|Δολ.Ανατ.Καραϊβικής|XCD
ΑΓΙΟΣ ΒΙΚΕΝΤΙΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΡΕΝΑΔΙΝΗ|VC|Δολ.Ανατ.Καραϊβικής|XCD
ΑΓΙΟΣ ΜΑΡΙΝΟΣ|SM|Ευρώ|EUR
ΑΓΙΟΣ ΠΕΤΡΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΚΕΛΟΝ|PM|Ευρώ|EUR
ΑΓΙΟΣ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΦΟΡΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΕΒΙΣ|KN|Δολ.Ανατ.Καραϊβικής|XCD
ΑΖΕΡΜΠΑΙΤΖΑΝ|AZ|Μανάτ|AZM
ΑΙΓΥΠΤΟΣ|EG|Λίρα|EGP
ΑΙΘΙΟΠΙΑ|ET|Μπιρ|ETB
ΑΙΤΗ|HT|Γκούρντε|HTG
ΑΚΤΗ ΕΛΕΦΑΝΤΟΣΤΟΥ|CI|Φράγκο Κεντρ. Αφρικής|XOF
ΑΛΒΑΝΙΑ|AL|Λεκ|ALL
ΑΛΓΕΡΙΑ|DZ|Δηνάριο|DZD
ΑΜΕΡΙΚΑΝΙΚΗ ΣΑΜΟΑ|AS|Δολάριο Η.Π.Α.|USD
ΑΝΑΤΟΛΙΚΟ ΤΙΜΟΡ|TL|Ρουπία Ινδονησίας|IDR
ΑΝΓΚΟΛΑ|AO|Κουάνζα|AOA
ΑΝΓΚΟΥΙΛΛΑ|AI|Δολ.Ανατ.Καραϊβικής|XCD
ΑΝΔΟΡΡΑ|AD|Ευρώ|EUR
ΑΝΤΙΓΚΟΥΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΠΑΡΜΠΟΥΝΤΑ|AG|Δολ.Ανατ.Καραϊβικής|XCD
ΑΡΓΕΝΤΙΝΗ|AR|Πέσο|ARS
ΑΡΜΕΝΙΑ|AM|Ντραμ|AMD
ΑΡΟΥΜΠΑ|AW|Γκίλντερ|AWG
ΑΥΣΤΡΑΛΙΑ |AU|Δολάριο|AUD
ΑΥΣΤΡΙΑ|AT|Ευρώ|EUR
ΑΦΓΑΝΙΣΤΑΝ|AF|Αφγάνι|AFA
ΒΑΝΟΥΑΤΟΥ|VU|Βάτου|VUV
ΒΕΛΓΙΟ|BE|Ευρώ|EUR
ΒΕΝΕΖΟΥΕΛΑ|VE|Μπολιβάρ|VEB
ΒΕΡΜΟΥΔΑ|BM|Δολάριο|BMD
ΒΙΕΤΝΑΜ|VN|Ντογκ|VND
ΒΟΛΙΒΙΑ|BO|Μπολιβιάνο|BOB
ΒΟΣΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΡΖΕΓΟΒΙΝΗ|BA|Μάρκα|BAM
ΒΟΥΛΓΑΡΙΑ|BG|Λέβα|BGN
ΒΡΑΖΙΛΙΑ|BR|Ρεάλ|BRL
ΒΡΕΤΑΝΙΚΑ ΕΔΑΦΗ ΝΔΙΚΟΥ ΩΚΕΑΝΟΥ|IO|Δολάριο Η.Π.Α.|USD
ΓΑΛΛΙΑ|FR|Ευρώ|EUR
ΓΑΛΛΙΚΕΣ ΝΟΤΙΕΣ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΕΣ|TF|Ευρώ|EUR
ΓΑΛΛΙΚΗ ΓΟΥΙΑΝΑ|GF|Ευρώ|EUR
ΓΑΛΛΙΚΗ ΠΟΛΥΝΗΣΙΑ|PF|Φράγκο Ειρηνικού|XPF
ΓΕΡΜΑΝΙΑ|DE|Ευρώ|EUR
ΓΕΩΡΓΙΑ|GE|Λάρι|GEL
ΓΙΒΡΑΛΤΑΡ|GI|Λίρα|GIP
ΓΚΑΜΠΙΑ|GM|Νταλάσι|GMD
ΓΚΑΜΠΟΝ|GA|Φράγκο Κεντρ. Αφρικής|XAF
ΓΚΑΝΑ|GH|Σεντί|GHC
ΓΚΟΥΑΜ|GU|Δολάριο Η.Π.Α.|USD
ΓΚΟΥΕΡΝΣΕΥ|GG|Λίρα|GGP
ΓΟΥΑΔΕΛΟΥΠΗ|GP|Ευρώ|EUR
ΓΟΥΑΤΕΜΑΛΑ|GT|Κουέτσαλ|GTQ
ΓΟΥΙΑΝΑ|GY|Δολάριο|GYD
ΓΟΥΙΝΕΑ|GN|Φράγκο|GNF
ΓΡΕΝΑΔΑ|GD|Δολ.Ανατ.Καραϊβικής|XCD
ΓΡΟΙΛΑΝΔΙΑ|GL|Κορώνα Δανίας|DKK
ΔΑΝΙΑ|DK|Κορώνα|DKK
ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑ ΚΕΝΤΡΙΚΗΣ ΑΦΡΙΚΗΣ|CF|Φράγκο Κεντρ. Αφρικής|XAF
ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΤΣΕΧΙΑΣ|CZ|Κορούνα|CZK
ΔΟΜΙΝΙΚΑΝΗ ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑ|DO|Πέσο|DOP
ΔΟΜΙΝΙΚΗ|DM|Δολ.Ανατ.Καραϊβικής|XCD
ΔΥΤΙΚΗ ΣΑΧΑΡΑ| EH|Ντίρχαμ|MAD
ΕΛ ΣΑΛΒΑΔΟΡ|SV|Κολόν|SVC
ΕΛΒΕΤΙΑ|CH|Φράγκο|CHF
ΕΛΛΑΔΑ|GR|Ευρώ|EUR
ΕΝΩΜΕΝΑ ΑΡΑΒΙΚΑ ΕΜΙΡΑΤΑ|AE|Ντίρχαμ|AED
ΕΡΥΘΡΑΙΑ|ER|Νάκφα|ERN
ΕΣΘΟΝΙΑ|EE|Κρουν|EEK
ΖΑΜΠΙΑ|ZM|Κουάτσα|ZMK
ΖΙΜΠΑΜΠΟΥΕ|ZW|Δολάριο|ZWD
ΗΝΩΜΕΝΕΣ ΠΟΛΙΤΕΙΕΣ ΑΜΕΡΙΚΗΣ|US|Δολάριο|USD
ΗΝΩΜΕΝΟ ΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΟ|GB|Λίρα|GBP
ΙΑΠΩΝΙΑ|JP|Γιέν|JPY
ΙΝΔΙΑ|IN|Ρουπία|INR
ΙΝΔΟΝΗΣΙΑ|ID|Ρουπίαχ|IDR
ΙΟΡΔΑΝΙΑ|JO|Δηνάριο|JOD
ΙΡΑΚ|IQ|Δηνάριο|IQD
ΙΡΑΝ, ΙΣΛΑΜΙΚΗ ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑ |IR|Ριάλι|IRR
ΙΡΛΑΝΔΙΑ|IE|Ευρώ|EUR
ΙΣΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ ΓΟΥΙΝΕΑ|GQ|Φράγκο Κεντρ. Αφρικής|XAF
ΙΣΗΜΕΡΙΝΟΣ|EC|Δολάριο Η.Π.Α.|USD
ΙΣΛΑΝΔΙΑ|IS|Κορώνα|ISK
ΙΣΠΑΝΙΑ|ES|Ευρώ|EUR
ΙΣΡΑΗΛ|IL|Νέο Σέκελ|ILS
ΙΤΑΛΙΑ|IT|Ευρώ|EUR
ΚΑΖΑΚΣΤΑΝ|KZ|Τένγκε|KZT
ΚΑΜΕΡΟΥΝ|CM|Φράγκο Κεντρ. Αφρικής|XAF
ΚΑΜΠΟΤΖΗ|KH|Ριέλ|KHR
ΚΑΝΑΔΑΣ|CA|Δολάριο|CAD
ΚΑΤΑΡ|QA|Ριάλ|QAR
ΚΕΝΥΑ|KE|Σελίνι|KES
ΚΙΝΑ|CN|Γιουάν Ρενμίνμπι|CNY
ΚΙΡΙΜΠΑΤΙ|KI|Δολάριο Αυστραλ.|AUD
ΚΟNΓΚΟ, ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑ ΤΟΥ|CD|Φράγκο|CDF
ΚΟΛΟΜΒΙΑ|CO|Πέσο|COP
ΚΟΜΟΡΕΣ|KM|Φράγκο|KMF
ΚΟΝΓΚΟ|CG|Φράγκο Κεντρ. Αφρικής|XAF
ΚΟΡΕΑ, ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑ ΤΗΣ|KR|Γουάν|KRW
ΚΟΡΕΑ, ΛΑΙΚΗ ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑ ΤΗΣ|KP|Γουάν|KPW
ΚΟΣΤΑ ΡΙΚΑ|CR|Κολόν|CRC
ΚΟΥΒΑ|CU|Πέσο|CUP
ΚΟΥΒΕΙΤ|KW|Δηνάριο|KWD
ΚΡΟΑΤΙΑ|HR|Κούνα|HRK
ΚΥΠΡΟΣ|CY|Λίρα|CYP
ΚΥΡΤΖΙΣΤΑΝ|KG|Σομ|KGS
ΛΑΟΣ, ΛΑΙΚΗ ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑ ΤΟΥ|LA|Κιπ|LAK
ΛΕΣΟΘΟ|LS|Μαλότι|LSL
ΛΕΤΟΝΙΑ|LV|Λάτι|LVL
ΛΕΥΚΟΡΩΣΙΑ|BY|Ρούβλι|BYR
ΛΙΒΑΝΟΣ|LB|Λίρα|LBP
ΛΙΒΕΡΙΑ|LR|Δολάριο|LRD
ΛΙΒΙΚΗ ΑΡΑΒΙΚΗ ΤΖΑΜΑΧΕΡΙΑ|LY|Δηνάριο|LYD
ΛΙΘΟΥΑΝΙΑ|LT|Λίταϊ|LTL
ΛΙΧΤΕΝΣΤΑΙΝ|LI|Φράγκο Ελβετ.|CHF
ΛΟΥΞΕΜΒΟΥΡΓΟ|LU|Ευρώ|EUR
ΜΑΓΙΟΤ|YT|Ευρώ|EUR
ΜΑΔΑΓΑΣΚΑΡΗ|MG|Αριάρι|MGA
ΜΑΚΑΟ|MO|Πατάκα|MOP
ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ, ΠΡΩΗΝ ΓΙΟΥΓΚ. ΔΗΜ. ΤΗΣ|MK|Δηνάριο|MKD
ΜΑΛΑΙΣΙΑ|MY|Ριγκίτ|MYR
ΜΑΛΑΟΥΙ|MW|Κουάτσα|MWK
ΜΑΛΒΙΔΕΣ|MV|Ρουφίγια|MVR
ΜΑΛΙ|ML|Φραγκο Κεντρ.Αφρικ.|XOF
ΜΑΛΤΑ|MT|Λίρι|MTL
ΜΑΡΟΚΟ|MA|Ντίραμ|MAD
ΜΑΡΤΙΝΙΚΑ|MQ|Ευρώ|EUR
ΜΑΥΡΙΚΙΟΣ|MU|Ρουπία|MUR
ΜΑΥΡΙΤΑΝΙΑ|MR|Ουγκουϊγια|MRO
ΜΕΞΙΚΟ|MX|Πέσο|MXN
ΜΙΚΡΟΝΗΣΙΑ,ΟΜΟΣΠΟΝΔ. ΠΟΛΙΤ. ΤΗΣ|FM|Δολάριο Η.Π.Α.|USD
ΜΟΓΓΟΛΙΑ|MN|Τουγκρίκ|MNT
ΜΟΖΑΜΒΙΚΗ|MZ|Μετικάλ|MZM
ΜΟΛΔΑΒΙΑ, ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑ ΤΗΣ|MD|Λέϊ|MDL
ΜΟΝΑΚΟ|MC|Ευρώ|EUR
ΜΟΝΤΣΕΡΑΤ|MS|Δολ. Ανατ.Καραϊβικής|XCD
ΜΠΑΓΚΛΑΝΤΕΣ|BD|Τάκα|BDT
ΜΠΑΡΜΠΑΝΤΟΣ|BB|Δολάριο|BBD
ΜΠΑΧΑΜΕΣ|BS|Δολάριο|BSD
ΜΠΑΧΡΕΙΝ|BH|Δηνάριο|BHD
ΜΠΕΛΙΖ|BZ|Δολάριο|BZD
ΜΠΕΝΙΝ|BJ|Φράγκο Κεντρ.Αφρικής|XOF
ΜΠΟΤΣΟΥΑΝΑ|BW|Πούλα|BWP
ΜΠΟΥΡΚΙΝΑ ΦΑΣΟ|BF|Φράγκο Κεντρ.Αφρικής|XOF
ΜΠΟΥΡΟΥΝΤΙ|BI|Φράγκο|BIF
ΜΠΟΥΤΑΝ|BT|Νγκούλτρουμ|BTN
ΜΠΡΟΥΝΕΙ ΝΤΑΡΟΥΣΑΛΑΜ|BN|Δολάριο|BND
ΜΥΑΝΜΑΡ (ΒΙΡΜΑΝΙΑ)|MM|Κυάτ|MMK
ΝΑΜΙΜΠΙΑ|NA|Δολάριο|NAD
ΝΑΟΥΡΟΥ|NR|Δολάριο Αυστραλ.|AUD
ΝΕΑ ΖΗΛΑΝΔΙΑ|NZ|Δολάριο|NZD
ΝΕΑ ΚΑΛΗΔΟΝΙΑ|NC|Φράγκο Ειρηνικού|XPF
ΝΕΠΑΛ|NP|Ρουπία|NPR
ΝΗΣΙΑ ΒΟΡΕΙΕΣ ΜΑΡΙΑΝΕΣ|MP|Δολάριο Η.Π.Α.|USD
ΝΗΣΙΑ ΚΑΙΜΑΝ|KY|Δολάριο|KYD
ΝΗΣΙΑ ΚΟΚΟΣ (ΚΙΛΙΓΚ)|CC|Δολάριο Αυστραλ.|AUD
ΝΗΣΙΑ ΚΟΥΚ|CK|Δολάριο Ν.Ζηλαν.|NZD
ΝΗΣΙΑ ΜΑΡΣΑΛΛ|MH|Δολάριο Η.Π.Α.|USD
ΝΗΣΙΑ ΜΙΚΡΑ ΤΩΝ Η.Π.Α.|UM|Δολάριο Η.Π.Α.|USD
ΝΗΣΙΑ ΝΟΤ. ΓΕΩΡΓΙΑ & ΝΟΤ. ΣΑΝΤΟΥΙΤΣ|GS|Λίρα Ην.Βασιλείου|GBP
ΝΗΣΙΑ ΣΟΛΟΜΩΝΤΟΣ|SB|Δολάριο|SBD
ΝΗΣΙΑ ΤΕΡΚΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΙΚΟΣ|TC|Δολάριο Η.Π.Α.|USD
ΝΗΣΙΑ ΦΑΡΟΕ|FO|Κορώνα Δανίας|DKK
ΝΗΣΙΑ ΦΩΚΛΑΝΤ (ΜΑΛΒΙΝΕΣ)|FK|Λίρα|FKP
ΝΗΣΙΑ ΧΕΡΝΤ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΚΝΤΟΝΑΛΝΤ|HM|Δολάριο Αυστραλ.|AUD
ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΑΝ|IM|Λίρα|IMP
ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΠΟΥΒΕ|BV|Κορώνα Νορβηγίας|NOK
ΝΗΣΟΣ ΝΟΡΦΟΛΚ|NF|Δολάριο Αυστραλ.|AUD
ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΩΝ|CX|Δολάριο Αυστραλ.|AUD
ΝΙΓΗΡ|NE|Φράγκο Κεντρ.Αφρικής|XOF
ΝΙΓΗΡΙΑ|NG|Νάϊρα|NGN
ΝΙΚΑΡΑΓΟΥΑ|NI|Χρυσή Κόρντομπα|NIO
ΝΙΟΥΕ|NU|Δολάριο Ν.Ζηλαν.|NZD
ΝΟΡΒΗΓΙΑ|NO|Κορώνα|NOK
ΝΟΤΙΟΣ ΑΦΡΙΚΗ|ZA|Ραντ|ZAR
ΟΛΛΑΝΔΙΑ|NL|Ευρώ|EUR
ΟΛΛΑΝΔΙΚΕΣ ΑΝΤΙΛΛΕΣ|AN|Γκίλντερ|ANG
ΟΜΑΝ|OM|Ριάλ|OMR
ΟΝΔΟΥΡΑ|HN|Λεμπίρα|HNL
ΟΥΑΛΛΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΦΟΥΤΟΥΝΑ|WF|Φράγκο Ειρηνικού|XPF
ΟΥΓΓΑΡΙΑ|HU|Φόριντ|HUF
ΟΥΓΚΑΝΤΑ|UG|Σελίνι|UGX
ΟΥΖΜΠΕΚΙΣΤΑΝ|UZ|Σουμ|UZS
ΟΥΚΡΑΝΙΑ|UA|ρύβνια|UAH
ΟΥΡΟΥΓΟΥΑΗ|UY|Πέσο|UYU
ΠΑΚΙΣΤΑΝ|PK|Ρουπία|PKR
ΠΑΛΑΟΥ|PW|Δολάριο Η.Π.Α.|USD
ΠΑΝΑΜΑΣ|PA|Μπαλμπόα|PAB
ΠΑΠΟΥΑ ΝΕΑ ΓΟΥΙΝΕΑ|PG|Κίνα|PGK
ΠΑΡΑΓΟΥΑΗ|PY|Γκουαρανί|PYG
ΠΑΡΘΕΝΕΣ ΝΗΣΟΙ Η.Π.Α.|VI|Δολάριο Η.Π.Α.|USD
ΠΑΡΘΕΝΕΣ ΝΗΣΟΙ, ΒΡΕΤΑΝΙΚΕΣ|VG|Δολάριο Η.Π.Α.|USD
ΠΕΡΟΥ|PE|Νέο Σόλε|PEN
ΠΙΤΚΕΡΝ|PN|Δολάριο Ν.Ζηλαν.|NZD
ΠΟΛΩΝΙΑ|PL|Ζλότι|PLN
ΠΟΡΤΟ ΡΙΚΟ|PR|Δολάριο Η.Π.Α.|USD
ΠΟΡΤΟΓΑΛΙΑ|PT|Ευρώ|EUR
ΠΡΑΣΙΝΟ ΑΚΡΩΤΗΡΙ|CV|Εσκούδο|CVE
ΡΕΓΙΟΥΝΙΟΝ|RE|Ευρώ|EUR
ΡΟΥΑΝΤΑ|RW|Φράγκο|RWF
ΡΟΥΜΑΝΙΑ|RO|Λέϋ|ROL
ΡΩΣΙΚΗ ΟΜΟΣΠΟΝΔΙΑ|RU|Ρούβλι|RUR
ΣΑΜΟΑ|WS|Τάλα|WST
ΣΑΟ ΤΟΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΙΝΣΙΠΕ|ST|Ντόμπρα|STD
ΣΑΟΥΔΙΚΗ ΑΡΑΒΙΑ|SA|Ριάλ|SAR
ΣΒΑΛΜΠΑΡΝΤ ΚΑΙ ΖΑΝ ΜΑΓΙΕΝ|SJ|Κορώνα Νορβηγίας|NOK
ΣΕΝΕΓΑΛΗ|SN|Φράγκο Κεντρ.Αφρικής|XOF
ΣΕΡΒΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΥΡΟΒΟΥΝΙΟ|YU|Νέο Δηνάριο|YUM
ΣΕΥΧΕΛΛΕΣ|SC|Ρουπία|SCR
ΣΙΓΚΑΠΟΥΡΗ|SG|Δολάριο|SGD
ΣΙΕΡΡΑ ΛΕΟΝΕ|SL|Λεόνε|SLL
ΣΛΟΒΑΚΙΑ|SK|Κορούνα|SKK
ΣΛΟΒΕΝΙΑ|SI|Τόλαρ|SIT
ΣΟΜΑΛΙΑ|SO|Σελίνι|SOS
ΣΟΥΑΖΗΛΑΝΔΗ|SZ|Εμαλαγκένι|SZL
ΣΟΥΔΑΝ|SD|Δηνάριο|SDD
ΣΟΥΗΔΙΑ|SE|Κορώνα|SEK
ΣΟΥΡΙΝΑΜ|SR|Γκίλντερ|SRG
ΣΡΙ ΛΑΝΚΑ|LK|Ρουπία|LKR
ΣΥΡΙΑ, ΑΡΑΒΙΚΗ ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑ ΤΗΣ |SY|Λίρα|SYP
ΤOΥΡΚΙΑ|TR|Λίρα|TRL
ΤΑYΛΑΝΔΗ|TH|Μπατ|THB
ΤΑΙΒΑΝ, ΕΠΑΡΧΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΚΙΝΑΣ|TW|Δολάριο|TWD
ΤΑΝΖΑΝΙΑ, ΕΝΩΜ. ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑ ΤΗΣ|TZ|Σελίνι|TZS
ΤΑΤΖΙΚΙΣΤΑΝ|TJ|Σομόνι|TJS
ΤΖΑΜΑΙΚΑ|JM|Δολλάριο|JMD
ΤΖΙΜΠΟΥΤΙ|DJ|Φράγκο|DJF
ΤΟΓΚΟ|TG|Φράγκο Κεντρ.Αφρικής|XOF
ΤΟΚΕΛΑΟΥ|TK|Δολάριο Ν.Ζηλαν.|NZD
ΤΟΝΓΚΑ|TO|Παάνγκα|TOP
ΤΟΥΒΑΛΟΥ|TV|Δολάριο|TVD
ΤΟΥΡΚΜΕΝΙΣΤΑΝ|TM|Μανάτ|TMM
ΤΡΙΝΙΝΤΑΝΤ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΜΠΑΓΚΟ|TT|Δολάριο|TTD
ΤΣΑΝΤ|TD|Φράγκο Κεντρ.Αφρικής|XAF
ΤΥΝΗΣΙΑ|TN|Δηνάριο|TND
ΥΕΜΕΝΗ|YE|Ριάλ|YER
ΦΙΛΙΠΠΙΝΕΣ|PH|Πέσο|PHP
ΦΙΝΛΑΝΔΙΑ|FI|Ευρώ|EUR
ΦΙΤΖΙ|FJ|Δολάριο|FJD
ΧΙΛΗ|CL|Πέσο|CLP
ΧΟΓΚ ΚΟΝΓΚ|HK|Δολάριο|HKD


----------



## nickel (Jul 31, 2008)

Και εμένα μ' αρέσει το νόμισμα της Μποτσουάνας: πούλα.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 31, 2008)

Εμένα του Μπουτάν: Νγκούλτρουμ
Το Νάϊρα και το Λέϋ πάλι μου έβγαλαν το μάτι.


----------



## curry (Jul 31, 2008)

Στο ΣΑΟ ΤΟΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΙΝΣΙΠΕ	έχουν Ντόμπρα. Ξηγημένα πράγματα.


----------



## Lexoplast (Jul 31, 2008)

curry said:


> Στο ΣΑΟ ΤΟΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΙΝΣΙΠΕ έχουν Ντόμπρα. Ξηγημένα πράγματα.


Ντόμπρα, αλλά το STD τους το έχουν. Προφυλαχθείτε.


----------



## Elsa (Jul 31, 2008)

Πότε καταργήθηκαν _τα πιάστρα_ και τα _μαραβέδια_ βρε παιδιά; Χαμπάρι δεν πήρα!


----------



## Palavra (Jul 31, 2008)

Τι εννοείς; Δεν έχεις αλλάξει ακόμα τα γρόσια σου;


----------



## Elsa (Jul 31, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Τι εννοείς; Δεν έχεις αλλάξει ακόμα τα γρόσια σου;



Πλάκα κάνεις; Ούτε τα σεστέρτιά μου δεν έχω προλάβει να αλλάξω...


----------



## curry (Jul 31, 2008)

Μουσικό διάλειμμα (θα σε πνίξω Παβλάρα, μου έχει καρφωθεί στον εγκέφαλο αυτό το πράγμα)!

Τα ριάλια, ριάλια, ριάλια τα σελίνια μονά και διπλά τα μονόλιρα, πεντόλιρα τσαι πούντα ο πεζεβέγγης που τα 'χει στη πούγγα... (sing-a-long)


----------



## Palavra (Jul 31, 2008)

Αχαχαχαχαχα! Ο Παβλάρας τώρα εκδικείται με το γνωστό κυπριακό τσιμπουροτράγουδο!


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 31, 2008)

nickel said:


> Και εμένα μ' αρέσει το νόμισμα της Μποτσουάνας: πούλα.


Πώς ήμουν σίγουρη ότι υπάρχει και χώρα που έχει νόμισμα τον πούλο; Μπα, ιδέα μου...


----------



## Palavra (Aug 1, 2008)

Και για να σας επαναφέρω στην τάξη (), ο πληθυντικός είναι άκλιτος, έτσι;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 1, 2008)

Εννοείς του ρεάλ; Εννοείται. Άκλιτο είναι.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 1, 2008)

Ναι, ναι! Του ρεάλ, τα ρεάλ, των ρεάλ...
Είπα να το επιβεβαιώσω γιατί βρήκα και μερικούς πληθυντικούς εδώ κι εκεί. Ευχαριστώ, Αλεξάνδρα!


----------



## nickel (Aug 1, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Αχαχαχαχαχα! Ο Παβλάρας τώρα εκδικείται με το γνωστό κυπριακό *τσιμπουροτράγουδο*!


Να σε πληροφορήσω ότι ο νεολογισμός σου έχει ήδη περάσει στο Γκουγκλ. Να δούμε αν θα βρει πελάτες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 7, 2009)

nickel said:


> *Ρεάλ* και σύμφωνα με την Τράπεζα της Ελλάδος.



Ένας εξαιρετικά χρήσιμος πίνακας, στον οποίο έχουν γίνει ευρωαλλαγές —ή μήπως ευροαλλαγές; Τέσσερις χώρες έχουν στο μεταξύ ευρώ: η Κύπρος άφησε τη *λίρα* της και η Μάλτα τη δική της (*λίρι*), η Σλοβενία το *τόλαρ* της και η Σλοβακία την *κορούνα* της.

*Δραχμή* δεν έχουμε πια από χρόνια, τη διατηρούν όμως η Αρμενία ως *ντραμ* και αραβικές χώρες όπως τα ΗΑ Εμιράτα και η Δυτ. Σαχάρα, αραβική του Μαγκρέμπ, ως *ντίρχαμ*.

Επίσης δεν έχει *σελίνι* πια η Αυστρία (αλλά έχουν η Κένυα, η Σομαλία, και η Τανζανία —καμία σχέση βέβαια, προέρχεται από το αγγλικό σελίνι), *εσκούντο* δεν έχει η Πορτογαλία (αλλά έχει το Πράσινο Ακρωτήρι), και *γκίλντερ* δεν έχει πια η Ολλανδία αλλά μόνο οι Ολλανδ. Αντίλες. Όσο για τα κάθε λογής κεντροαφρικανικά, καραϊβικά κλπ φράγκα, θυμίζουν πού έφτανε (και φτάνει ακόμη) η γαλλική οικονομική επιρροή.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 12, 2015)

Δεν υπάρχει πια (λόγω ευρώ) ούτε το εσθονικό κρουν (ΕΕΚ), ούτε το λιθουανικό λίταϊ (LTL), ούτε το λετονικό λάτι (LVL).
Το νέο δηνάριο της Σερβίας και του Μαυροβουνίου (YUM) έχει γίνει μόνο σερβικό (RSD), ενώ το Μαυροβούνιο έχει το Ευρώ (EUR).
Το Ανατολικό Τιμόρ έχει εγκαταλείψει την ινδονησιακή ρουπία (IDR) κι έχει υιοθετήσει το αμερικανικό δολάριο (USD).
Επίσης, έχει πλέον καταργηθεί το δολάριο της Ζιμπάμπουε (ZWD) κι έχουμε κι εκεί το δολάριο ΗΠΑ (USD).
Το ευρώ χρησιμοποιεί και το Κόσοβο.
Από τον κατάλογο λείπει η Λίρα Νοτίου Σουδάν (SSP).


----------



## dominotheory (Jun 27, 2015)

nickel said:


> ΙΑΠΩΝΙΑ|JP|Γιέν|JPY


Άραγε, γιέν ή γιεν;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 27, 2015)

Γεν. Αρκεί, νομίζω.


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2015)

Mea culpa. Βλέπω ότι αντέγραψα τη λίστα χωρίς να διορθώσω τα λάθη της.


----------



## dominotheory (Jun 27, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Γεν. Αρκεί, νομίζω.



Γιες, μάι ντόκτορ. :)

Στο ΛΝΕΓ: *γεν* (το) (συχνή ορθ. _γιεν_).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 27, 2015)

Επόμενη ερώτηση, Ντόμινε: Γιες ή γες; ;) Απ. γες.


----------



## dominotheory (Jun 27, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Επόμενη ερώτηση, Ντόμινε: Γιες ή γες; ;) Απ. γες.



Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι, εδώ, το μέτωπο δεν είναι καθόλου αρραγές:
γες μαν
γιες μαν


----------

